# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دی وی دی فیزیک کنکور آسان است یا آفبا؟

## hgh18

سلام دوستان من میخوام دی وی دی فیزیک بخرم موندم بین کنکور آسان است و آفبا به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟هم مفهمومی درس بده و هم تستای زیاد تری حل کرده باشه؟ممنون هر کی استفاده کرده نظرشو بگه

----------


## am2175

کنکور اسان است اشغاله نخر همون افبا یا ونوس بگیر

----------


## Behnam10

*کنکور آسان است ؟؟
هر چی خواستی بگیر اما حتی اسم این موسسه رو هم  نبر . این مسعودی در برنامه های تلویزیونی خیلی با آب و تاب درس میده اما در cd هاش هیچی در چنته نداره . الکی پول و وقتت رو خرج اینجور موسسات آ شغال نکن.
از ما گفتن......*

----------


## hgh18

کسی از دی وی دی آفبا فیزیکش استفاده کرده؟یا نظری شنیده؟

----------


## artim

> کسی از دی وی دی آفبا فیزیکش استفاده کرده؟یا نظری شنیده؟


اونم جتاب نیس زیاد سطحشم کمی بالاست جزیات نمیگه

----------


## hgh18

موسسه رایان آفبا چی؟کسی استفاده کرده از فیزیکش؟ دبیراش آقای عربشاهی و هومن باستی است. اگه کسی استفاده کرده بگه

----------


## artim

> موسسه رایان آفبا چی؟کسی استفاده کرده از فیزیکش؟ دبیراش آقای عربشاهی و هومن باستی است. اگه کسی استفاده کرده بگه


عربشاهی بیان نداره حسابی یاد نمیگیری

----------


## fatimaaas

یعنی هنوز هستن کسایی که به کنکور آسان است اعتماد می کنن؟!

----------


## hgh18

به نظرتون دی وی دی فیزیک کدوم موسسه خوبه؟من فیزیکم ضعیفه. پرواز کنکوری ها چه طور؟

----------


## artim

> به نظرتون دی وی دی فیزیک کدوم موسسه خوبه؟من فیزیکم ضعیفه. پرواز کنکوری ها چه طور؟


ببین فیزیک مسعودی میتونه برات خوب باشه ب شرط اینکه خودت بعدش خیلی کار کنی اما گرونه خیلی منتها جدیدش نه قدیمیش
فیزیک یحیوی هم میگن خوبه
بنظر من ی مبحث از مسعودی ببین یک مبحث از یحیوی مقایسه کن ببین با کدوم راه میفتی

----------


## amins

من که با مسعودی میخونم باهاش مشکلی نداشتم
اینقد که مسعودی تست حل میکنه به شخصه ندیدم کسی حل کنه
200 تا تست برای حرکت  :Yahoo (21): 
به هر حال انتخاب با خودتونه
ولی هم گرونه و هم خیلی طولانیه جون از صفر شروع میکنه
در ضمن اگر میخواید بخرید حتمن حتمن نسخه جدیدش باشه
چون قدیمیاش یه ریال هم نمی ارزن

----------


## artim

کسی نادری نژاد دیده؟ چطوره؟

----------


## Amir h

کامیار چه طوره؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> کامیار چه طوره؟؟؟


پیش یک اش نسبتا خوبه فقط

----------


## hgh18

شیمی چه طور؟مصلایی آفبا خوبه؟ یا کنکور آسان است ؟یا ونوس؟ یا حرف آخر؟ هر کی استفاده کرده نظرشو بگه ممنون در ضمن اگه کسی استفاده کرده باشه بگه که مطابق با سبک کنکورای جدیده یا نه؟

----------


## Amir h

> پیش یک اش نسبتا خوبه فقط


بقیش به درد نمیخوره یعنی؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> شیمی چه طور؟مصلایی آفبا خوبه؟ یا کنکور آسان است ؟یا ونوس؟ یا حرف آخر؟ هر کی استفاده کرده نظرشو بگه ممنون در ضمن اگه کسی استفاده کرده باشه بگه که مطابق با سبک کنکورای جدیده یا نه؟


شیمی حرف اخر 




> بقیش به درد نمیخوره یعنی؟؟؟


نه زیاد

----------


## Sh_1998

من فقط یه توصیه بهت میکنم کلا دور کنکور اسانو واسه همه درسا خط بکش فقط فیزیکش بنظرم خوبه کلا شیمیش داغونه ولی اگه برا نهایی بخای عالیه خخخ برا کنکور بخونی فک کنم منفی نزنی ولی صفر میزنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

کامار ونوس حرف اخر افبا رایان همه رو دارم اینا هیچی نیستن دربرابر مسعودی هرکیم میگه بده یا پول نداره بخره یا خریده میخواد زیرابی بره :Yahoo (111):

----------


## hgh18

فیزیک مسعودی برا هر مبحث مثلا دینامیک چندتا مساله حل میکنه؟همه تیپارو حل میکنه یا نه؟

----------


## sanatisharif

یه پیشنهاد، فیزیک های آلاء رو دیدی ؟ تدریس کامل فیزیک توسط چندین دبیر داریم.
 - آقای فدایی فرد
 - آقای رفیع رفیعی
 - آقای رمضانی
 - آقای کازرانیان
 - آقای طلوعی

از هر کدوم یکی دو تا ببین، اونی که برات بهتر بود رو استفاده کن.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

سلام 
کنکور آسان است نخر من چند تاا مورد دیدم راضی نبودن 
یه نمونشم داداش دوستم تجربیه دو ساله پشت کنکوره میگفت یک و نیم خرج کردم آشغاااله ***** 
حالا آفبا و ونوس رو نمیدونم اونا رو اگه کسی استفاده کرده نتیجه داده به منم بگه

----------


## Full Professor

هیچ کدوم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

کی گفته کنکور اسان است خوب نیست ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
من هر وقت دلم میگیره سخن های گوهر بار مهندس مسعودی و استاد احمدی گوش میکنم ساعاتی خوش رو میگزونم با این بزرگجوران :d 


حالا بیا قرش بده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> کی گفته کنکور اسان است خوب نیست ؟ 
> من هر وقت دلم میگیره سخن های گوهر بار مهندس مسعودی و استاد احمدی گوش میکنم ساعاتی خوش رو میگزونم با این بزرگجوران :d 
> 
> 
> حالا بیا قرش بده :yah
> oo (76):


منم اول دبیرستان ک بودم کنارشون لحظات رویایی گذروندم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

به خداوندی خدا قسم اگر آفبا را در دست چپم و کنکور آسان است را در دست راستم قرار دهند
من باز هم مبتکران میخوانم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hgh18

الان بین فیزیک یحیوی و فیزیک رسولی و فیزیک سادات آفبا کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> الان بین فیزیک یحیوی و فیزیک رسولی و فیزیک سادات آفبا کدوم بهتره؟


یحویی

----------


## behboy

*هیچکدوم...*
اگه میخوای نتیجه بگیری وقتتو واسه این چیزا حروم نکن، بشین قوی کار کن و بخون و تست حل کن/ سوالای چندسال پیش رو هم خوب خوب بخون و گول تبلیغات الکی رو نخور :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

دی وی دی های کنکور آسان است قدرت عجیبی در پشت کنکور نگه داشتن دانش آموزان داره.(شاید بقیه ی موسسات هم همچنین باشند ولی قدرت کنکور آسان است یه چیز دیگه است)!!!!!

----------


## Sh_1998

منم امسال تیرماه هشت تومن از کنکور اسان خرید کردم درواقع حماقت کردم گول تبلیغاتشونو خوردم اما خداروشکر زود به اشتباهم پی بردم  و از طریق انجمن و تحقیق تو نت فهمیدم چه اشتباه بزرگی کردم الانم همشو گذاشتم کنار و رفتم کتاب خریدم :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (68): مخصوصا با خوندن مصاحبه ی اقای بابایی با اطمینان کامل گذاشتمشون کنار

----------

